# "furry" songs



## evil_ed667 (May 28, 2007)

What songs do you consider "furry" that weren't originally intended to be? Come on, there are plenty of them out there!


"Closer" by Nine Inch Nails
might qualify because of that famous line "I want to fuck you like an animal".

"I Am a Horse" by Ausgang
would because, well... He's a horse. "because I'm a horse! I'll sit up right and tall..." 

"Release the Bats" by the Birthday Party
This personal theme-song of mine :lol: includes tons of great lines. "Don't tell me that it doesn't hurt, a hundred fluttering under your skirt... How I wish those bats would bite... sex bat horror vampire sex!" 
It gets me every time.


----------



## shetira (May 28, 2007)

"Who Let the Dogs Out" by the Baha Men is probably the most obvious.


----------



## DavidN (May 28, 2007)

I'm not sure whether they were originally intended to be, but I think quite a bit of Sonata Arctica's material is a bit furry. The werewolf series in particular, and things like "Blank File" and "Weballergy" unfortunately sound rather too familiar to me.


----------



## Esplender (May 28, 2007)

"I am the walrus, coo coo kachoo"


----------



## Giles_F_Ahrun (May 28, 2007)

Danzig "Wicked Pussycat"

Enter those eyes split back opals
There within eros is manifest
Dark and light soul sworn to no one
Both it's your game and you know it

[chorus]
I like you lots now, I like you better
Walking your catgirls in leashes and leather
I watch you curl up into a circle
Symbol of eternity, wicked pussycat

My fall is starting

Six foot pussycat, I like the way you swing your tail
Big black witch cat, yes, you cast a real strong spell
Feline succubus, got your fangs inside her throat
Wicked pussycat, got your girlslaves all in tow

[chorus]
[Guitar simulates a cat meow 4 times]

Six foot oni cat, I like the way you lick your fur
Evil kittykat, what's it take to hear you purr

[chorus]
----

This and Metallica's "Of Wolf and Man"


----------



## Kris_Reizer (May 28, 2007)

"Pussycat, pussycat,
Whoa-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh"


----------



## TeeGee (May 28, 2007)

Any song by Super Furry Animals.


----------



## brokenfox (May 28, 2007)

Umm...how about Def Leppards "Animal"? I'm not sure that its "furry" but it could be mistaken for furry. 
Or Duran Duran "Hungry Like the Wolf" I don't normally listen to that type of music but I do like this song.

Thats all I can think of right now...

Edit: How could I forget Ted Nugent "Cat Scratch Fever"???

I make the pussy purr with 
The stroke of my hand 
They know they gettin' it from me 
They know just where to go 
When they need their lovin man 
They know I do it for free 

They give me cat scratch fever 
Cat scratch fever


----------



## Cygnus421 (May 28, 2007)

Esplender said:
			
		

> "I am the walrus, coo coo kachoo"



it's goo-goo-Kachoob

-----

now that I'm done being a dick... I've heard this song by Steve Vai called "The Animal."Â Â It's a funked out rock song that kicks ass!Â Â Even though there's no lyrics, the dirtiness of it gives the impression of being primative and not giving a damn what people have to say about you...Â Â sometimes the best songs have no words because you can put your own meaning to them.

Ive contemplated writing lyrics for a song that depicts what it's like to be a furry, but i dont know where to start...


----------



## sgolem (May 29, 2007)

Cygnus421 said:
			
		

> Esplender said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Especially since they basically wear fursuits in the video, I suppose it would be very much so.  F'in love this song. 


I said this the last time there was a topic like this, but Pedestrian Wolves by Oingo Boingo would probably be the among most "furry" songs out there.  Here's the song with a bunch of movies cut to it for some reason.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25VZKPFgLYA


----------



## Anea (May 29, 2007)

Any song from the Lion King movies. Also, the song by Guns N' Roses " Welcome to the Jungle" X3 my boyfriend loves that song. It's very predatory in nature :3


----------



## evil_ed667 (May 29, 2007)

Very good choices, yes!


----------



## VictusDraconis (May 29, 2007)

Metallica's "Of Wolf and Man"

Chamber of Souls' "Blood Moon" (I don't think that counts, though... Cause that's my band)

Iced Earth's "Wolf"

well.. these are all werewolf songs, so yeah...


----------



## evil_ed667 (May 29, 2007)

What about

"Dragon's Child" by Iced Earth?
That one was always nice and heavy and cool.

or "Jungle Love" by Steve Miller?


----------



## VictusDraconis (May 29, 2007)

Dragon's Child is about the Creature from the Black Lagoon, though =


----------



## Esplender (May 29, 2007)

Cygnus421 said:
			
		

> it's goo-goo-Kachoob



Oh well, I don't really like The Beatles enough to learn their lyrics properly.


----------



## DragonMaster626 (May 29, 2007)

Esplender said:
			
		

> Cygnus421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You really don't have to like them to know their lyrics. There's a website that has a large list of bands (A-Z) with their songs and the lyrics from them. I think they can be found at lyrics.com.


Furry songs? Not sure of any now but the Song "Jungle Boogie" came into mind recently.


----------



## evil_ed667 (May 29, 2007)

VictusDraconis said:
			
		

> Dragon's Child is about the Creature from the Black Lagoon, though =



0,..,o"    
That was so embarrassing! *cuts wrist, accidentally taking it clean off* WAAAAAH!!!
~,..,0 Melodrama ish funneh.


----------



## kamunt (May 30, 2007)

OK....A) I think we're trying too hard to bastardize what qualifies as "furry music". The fact that NIN's "Closer" was the first song listed scares me, LOL. "Who Let the Dogs Out"? Puh-lease. "I Am the Walrus"? GTFO my office. Sorry if I sound like an arse or something, but come on--you can't even call some of these songs "stretching it". Now, songs like "Of Wolf and Men" - Metallica (one of my favorites by Metallica, btw), "Wicked Pussycat" - Danzig (just reading those lyrics makes my brain go "FUUUUUURRRR~~!!!!!1"), "Wolf" - Iced earth; THOSE are real "furry" songs, you know what I mean? Just because animals are occasionally referenced in a song _doesn't freakin' make it FURRY_, LMAO!. :lol: More songs like these, yeah yeah, yeah.

Also, I'm freaking shocked that no one's mention "The Furry Song" - Kurrel the Raven yet.  :shocked: Like, "Y HALO THAR FURIES, IM ABOT FUREE LAWL." XP 

"Furries are diverse - let me say that first.
And it's this one fact which confuses the worst.
We don't all have costumes or collect stuffed toys,
so allow me to separate the signal from the noise..."

YEAHH. Yehh yehh YEA. Link Yay for furry music!


----------



## Bokracroc (May 30, 2007)

Werewolves Of London - Warren Zevon
Aaahhhooooooo!!!

Yes, no?


----------



## robomilk (May 30, 2007)

kamunt said:
			
		

> OK....A) I think we're trying too hard to bastardize what qualifies as "furry music". The fact that NIN's "Closer" was the first song listed scares me, LOL. "Who Let the Dogs Out"? Puh-lease. "I Am the Walrus"? GTFO my office. Sorry if I sound like an arse or something, but come on--you can't even call some of these songs "stretching it". Now, songs like "Of Wolf and Men" - Metallica (one of my favorites by Metallica, btw), "Wicked Pussycat" - Danzig (just reading those lyrics makes my brain go "FUUUUUURRRR~~!!!!!1"), "Wolf" - Iced earth; THOSE are real "furry" songs, you know what I mean? Just because animals are occasionally referenced in a song _doesn't freakin' make it FURRY_, LMAO!. :lol: More songs like these, yeah yeah, yeah.
> 
> Also, I'm freaking shocked that no one's mention "The Furry Song" - Kurrel the Raven yet.  :shocked: Like, "Y HALO THAR FURIES, IM ABOT FUREE LAWL." XP
> 
> ...



I <3 that song.


----------



## evil_ed667 (May 30, 2007)

I meant unofficial ones. They aren't about us, they aren't written about us, but they sound suspiciously like it.

My friend Werkitten has always identified with "Stray Cat Strut" by Stray Cats. I wonder why...


----------



## Cygnus421 (May 30, 2007)

kamunt said:
			
		

> "Furries are diverse - let me say that first.
> And it's this one fact which confuses the worst.
> We don't all have costumes or collect stuffed toys,
> so allow me to separate the signal from the noise..."
> ...



Im sorry, this song is the most annoying thing i've ever heard....  just being honest...


----------



## sedric (May 30, 2007)

Cygnus421 said:
			
		

> Im sorry, this song is the most annoying thing i've ever heard....  just being honest...


Funnily enough Kurrel seems to agree with you

I always said if I made a furry mix-CD I'd include "Animals" by Talking Heads. It's not "furry" _per se_, but the bizarre way that the lyrics address the relationship between animals and people always brings me back to our merry subculture somehow

The reason I've never made a furry mix-CD incidentally is because that's the only song I can think of even remotely relevant to the topic. I suppose you could just about read Patti Smith's "Birdland" as including the image of a person becoming a raven, which is sort of relevant to the discussion, but it's a tricky one


----------



## robomilk (May 30, 2007)

evil_ed667 said:
			
		

> I meant unofficial ones. They aren't about us, they aren't written about us, but they sound suspiciously like it.



Oh right. Well... erm... the Super Furry Animals? I got nothing.


----------



## kamunt (May 31, 2007)

evil_ed667 said:
			
		

> I meant unofficial ones. They aren't about us, they aren't written about us, but they sound suspiciously like it.



:roll: Oh come on, man, you can't possibly tell me that this:


			
				Nine Inch Nails said:
			
		

> I wanna f**k you like an animal
> I wanna feel you from the inside
> I wanna f**k you like an animal
> My whole existence is flawed
> You get me Closer to God



...is "suspiciously close" to being furry. <_<



			
				sedric said:
			
		

> Cygnus421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOL'ed. :lol: It entertains me to no end, I think. It still has its pre-defined genre as "Furry" on my iPod--needless to say, it's pretty lonely out there by itself. Though something tells me that "AU-Hop" wouldn't be much more popular, either, LOL. XD


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 31, 2007)

(shot down) sorry sheesh


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 31, 2007)

DJ-Moogle said:
			
		

> Nickleback - animals
> 
> No, we're never gonna quit
> Ain't nothing wrong with it
> ...



No, just no.  I hate the band and can't stand that it was my favorite radio station (99.3 The Fox) that made them famous in the first place.  STAY OFF OF MY RADIO AND OUT OF MY FANDOM!!! D:<



			
				bokracroc said:
			
		

> Werewolves Of London - Warren Zevon
> Aaahhhooooooo!!!
> 
> Yes, no?



A very big YES!

Also I'd like to mention "Lil' Red Riding Hood" by Sam the Sham and the the Pharoahs.

"You're everything that a big bad wolf could want! HOOOOOWWWWWWLLL!!"


----------



## kamunt (May 31, 2007)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> DJ-Moogle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





O_O;
Uuuuuuuuhhhmmmmm, 1.) Moogle: . . . *NO.* No. Nooo. Nickelback is definitely NOT furry, never will be, and their lead vocalist does not have a "mate". :roll: 2) Those lyrics aren't all _that_ furry, I guess, but it's a LOT closer than "Closer". :roll: 3) silverwolfe: 'Ey-ey-ey-ey, what's with that now, eh?  I never heard of a radio station that made Nickelback famous...I remember all the way back to 2001 or 2, when I started to show interest in rock 'n' roll and classic rock, hard rock, et al. Dad picked up the Nickelback album and offered it to me for a few listens. And honestly--I really liked it.  That generic rage, though, seemed a bit unnecessary. 

EDIT: http://www3.goyk.com/aw333sas0910/videos/nickelback.wmv

The band walking off the stage like that, in response to having 2 rocks thrown at them and some water bottle water squirted at them....that takes a lot of courage, a lot of huevos, a lot of _bad-ass-edness_ to be able to just do that. Seriously. Nickelback literally just gained about 40 Respek Points with me. :twisted:


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 31, 2007)

kamunt said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Nickelback's original incarnation played covers in its native Alberta and featured a different singer and drummer. When it dissolved, Kroeger, who had never fronted a band before, started composing original songs in 1995. To record them, he went to Vancouver with his best friend, guitarist Ryan Peake, and his cousin, drummer Brandon Kroeger (replaced by Ryan Vikedal prior to making The State). His older brother, bassist Mike Kroeger, was playing in a metal outfit there.
The four recorded the EP Hesher, which got some airplay on Vancouver rock station CFOX."

CFOX is the technical name of the radio station I mentioned.  They were featured in a yearly contest on the station called FOX Vancouver Seeds where several bands compete by sending in singles to the station.  In turn, the station airs the singles and then listeners vote on which band stays and which band goes every week.  Nickelback was a winner in 1999 which means they got even more exposure and mainstream airtime.


----------



## kamunt (Jun 2, 2007)

Ah, neat!  Coolness. Yeah, yeah. So....any other furry-ish songs, anyone?


----------



## brokenfox (Jun 2, 2007)

kamunt said:
			
		

> Ah, neat!  Coolness. Yeah, yeah. So....any other furry-ish songs, anyone?



Jethro Tull "Bungle In The Jungle" ?


----------



## twisted_tails (Jun 2, 2007)

Savage Garden - The Animal Song

Chorus-
cause I want to live like animals
Careless and free like animals
I want to live
I want to run through the jungle
The wind in my hair and the sand at my feet


----------



## Rebel-lion (Jun 3, 2007)

Mastodon's The Wolf Is Loose from the album Blood Mountain, in fact a lot of Mastodons stuff has a fantasy, fantasy creatures or nature them running through all there songs


----------



## Wakboth (Jun 3, 2007)

TMBG's "Mammal", perhaps? (It's also just plain neat.)


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 6, 2007)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can list more Werewolf songs. It's pretty much the closest it will get really.
A fav at the moment is
Wolf Like Me - TV On The Radio


----------



## caguaswolf (Jun 6, 2007)

hmm....there are a lot of cuestionable song in da world 

their still cool


----------



## Kingnothing1013 (Jun 6, 2007)

x


----------



## TwilightFox (Jun 12, 2007)

Raven - Kittie.


----------



## Starburst (Jun 12, 2007)

"Lycanthrope" by +44


----------



## sgolem (Jun 13, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Werewolves Of London - Warren Zevon
> Aaahhhooooooo!!!
> 
> Yes, no?


Oh, HELL yes!  I don't know how I missed that one, since I've been listening to Warren Zevon a lot recently.


----------



## Vandred (Jun 21, 2007)

TeeGee said:
			
		

> Any song by Super Furry Animals.



i remember drawing a peace for them called bleed forever 
ill post it later on my profile they came up with the lyrcs and i drew the pic ^^


----------



## lellow (Jun 22, 2007)

Kingnothing1013 said:
			
		

> Bark At The Moon - Ozzy Osbourne
> I'm surprised no one's said it yet, especially since I've already seen Of Wolf And Man and Werewolves Of London mentioned.


Hmm, I always interpreted that song as it being about an insane killer on the loose or something. Then again, Ozzy is dressed up to look like a Werewolf on the album cover of Bark At the Moon, and he's in the same get up in the music video. So WHO KNOWS.


----------



## The Ventriloquist (Jun 24, 2007)

House of Wolves - MCR : "Kick me like a stray..."

Blood Gulch Blues - Trocadero : "It's built like a cat it glides on all fours, my car's like a puma it drives on all fours."

Pet Sematary - The Ramones


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 6, 2007)

The Bad Touch by Bloodhound Gang... haha I don't know..
I'll have to listen to some of these songs around here.


----------



## McRoz (Jul 6, 2007)

> "Closer" by Nine Inch Nails
> might qualify because of that famous line "I want to fuck you like an animal".


So what, alot of songs say that. In addition to containing the familiar vular word mentioned above an astounding number of 48 times, Linkin Park's _Hot Dog_ contains that specific phrase about three times.


----------



## xYHoniahakaYx (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: "furry" songs*

Zookeeper by Honey Claws.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: "furry" songs*

Stray Cat Strut maybe.
Curse of the Werewolf.
Return of the Werewolf. 
I don't know, just some I thought might fit.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: "furry" songs*

What does the fox say?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jofNR_WkoCE

Animals by Pink Floyd Perhaps the greatest album made.

Pigs on the Wing (Part One) (Waters) 1:24

If you didn't care what happened to me,
And I didn't care for you,
We would zig zag our way through the boredom and pain
Occasionally glancing up through the rain.
Wondering which of the buggars to blame
And watching for pigs on the wing.

Dogs (Waters, Gilmour) 17:06 

You gotta be crazy, you gotta have a real need.
You gotta sleep on your toes, and when you're on the street,
You gotta be able to pick out the easy meat with your eyes closed.
And then moving in silently, down wind and out of sight,
You gotta strike when the moment is right without thinking.

And after a while, you can work on points for style.
Like the club tie, and the firm handshake,
A certain look in the eye and an easy smile.
You have to be trusted by the people that you lie to,
So that when they turn their backs on you,
You'll get the chance to put the knife in.

You gotta keep one eye looking over your shoulder.
You know it's going to get harder, and harder, and harder as you
get older.
And in the end you'll pack up and fly down south,
Hide your head in the sand,
Just another sad old man,
All alone and dying of cancer.

And when you loose control, you'll reap the harvest you have sown.
And as the fear grows, the bad blood slows and turns to stone.
And it's too late to lose the weight you used to need to throw 
around.
So have a good drown, as you go down, all alone,
Dragged down by the stone.

I gotta admit that I'm a little bit confused.
Sometimes it seems to me as if I'm just being used.
Gotta stay awake, gotta try and shake off this creeping malaise.
If I don't stand my own ground, how can I find my way out of this
maze?

Deaf, dumb, and blind, you just keep on pretending
That everyone's expendable and no-one has a real friend.
And it seems to you the thing to do would be to isolate the winner
And everything's done under the sun,
And you believe at heart, everyone's a killer.

Who was born in a house full of pain.
Who was trained not to spit in the fan.
Who was told what to do by the man.
Who was broken by trained personnel.
Who was fitted with collar and chain.
Who was given a pat on the back.
Who was breaking away from the pack.
Who was only a stranger at home.
Who was ground down in the end.
Who was found dead on the phone.
Who was dragged down by the stone.



Pigs (Three Different Ones) (Waters) 11:26 

Big man, pig man, ha ha charade you are.
You well heeled big wheel, ha ha charade you are.
And when your hand is on your heart,
You're nearly a good laugh, 
Almost a joker,
With your head down in the pig bin,
Saying "Keep on digging."
Pig stain on your fat chin.
What do you hope to find.
When you're down in the pig mine.
You're nearly a laugh,
You're nearly a laugh
But you're really a cry.

Bus stop rat bag, ha ha charade you are.
You fucked up old hag, ha ha charade you are.
You radiate cold shafts of broken glass.
You're nearly a good laugh,
Almost worth a quick grin.
You like the feel of steel,
You're hot stuff with a hatpin,
And good fun with a hand gun.
You're nearly a laugh,
You're nearly a laugh
But you're really a cry.

Hey you, Whitehouse,
Ha ha charade you are.
You house proud town mouse,
Ha ha charade you are
You're trying to keep our feelings off the street.
You're nearly a real treat,
All tight lips and cold feet
And do you feel abused?
.....! .....! .....! .....!
You gotta stem the evil tide,
And keep it all on the inside.
Mary you're nearly a treat,
Mary you're nearly a treat
But you're really a cry.

Sheep (Waters) 10:19

Harmlessly passing your time in the grassland away;
Only dimly aware of a certain unease in the air.
You better watch out,
There may be dogs about
I've looked over Jordan, and I have seen
Things are not what they seem.

What do you get for pretending the danger's not real.
Meek and obedient you follow the leader
Down well trodden corridors into the valley of steel.
What a surprise!
A look of terminal shock in your eyes.
Now things are really what they seem.
No, this is no bad dream.

The Lord is my shepherd, I shall not want
He makes me down to lie
Through pastures green He leadeth me the silent waters by.
With bright knives He releaseth my soul.
He maketh me to hang on hooks in high places.
He converteth me to lamb cutlets,
For lo, He hath great power, and great hunger.
When cometh the day we lowly ones,
Through quiet reflection, and great dedication
Master the art of karate,
Lo, we shall rise up,
And then we'll make the bugger's eyes water.

Bleating and babbling I fell on his neck with a scream.
Wave upon wave of demented avengers 
March cheerfully out of obscurity into the dream.

Have you heard the news?
The dogs are dead!
You better stay home
And do as you're told.
Get out of the road if you want to grow old.

Pigs on the Wing (Part Two) (Waters) 1:27

You know that I care what happens to you,
And I know that you care for me.
So I don't feel alone,
Or the weight of the stone,
Now that I've found somewhere safe
To bury my bone.
And any fool knows a dog needs a home,
A shelter from pigs on the wing.





Big man, pig man, ha ha charade you are.
You well heeled big wheel, ha ha charade you are.
And when your hand is on your heart,
You're nearly a good laugh, 
Almost a joker,
With your head down in the pig bin,
Saying "Keep on digging."
Pig stain on your fat chin.
What do you hope to find.
When you're down in the pig mine.
You're nearly a laugh,
You're nearly a laugh
But you're really a cry.

Bus stop rat bag, ha ha charade you are.
You fucked up old hag, ha ha charade you are.
You radiate cold shafts of broken glass.
You're nearly a good laugh,
Almost worth a quick grin.
You like the feel of steel,
You're hot stuff with a hatpin,
And good fun with a hand gun.
You're nearly a laugh,
You're nearly a laugh
But you're really a cry.

Hey you, Whitehouse,
Ha ha charade you are.
You house proud town mouse,
Ha ha charade you are
You're trying to keep our feelings off the street.
You're nearly a real treat,
All tight lips and cold feet
And do you feel abused?
.....! .....! .....! .....!
You gotta stem the evil tide,
And keep it all on the inside.
Mary you're nearly a treat,
Mary you're nearly a treat
But you're really a cry.


----------



## benignBiotic (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: "furry" songs*

CocoRosie - *Werewolf*

_In a dream I was a werewolf ..._
[video=youtube;LgkAhj89IGA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgkAhj89IGA[/video]


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: "furry" songs*

Three Days Grace - Animal


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: "furry" songs*

Oh geez, looks like this thread got brought back to life, and there's my old-ass stupid+facetious comment from 2007.


----------



## Aggybyte (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: "furry" songs*

Kesha's C'mon. That music video screams furry.


----------



## benignBiotic (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: "furry" songs*

Animal Collective ...

We Tigers
[video=youtube;yx9A94UzH84]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yx9A94UzH84[/video]


----------



## Dire Newt (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: "furry" songs*

This song mentions animals or says the word "animal", that makes it related to furries!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: "furry" songs*



Sioras F. Nightfire said:


> Three Days Grace - Animal



That song is about drug addiction :S


----------



## septango (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: "furry" songs*

of monsters and men- dirty paws

mumford and sons- little lion man

actually a lot of of monsters and men has animal themes


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: "furry" songs*

[video=youtube;GX3ENRaEPFU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GX3ENRaEPFU[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: "furry" songs*

[video=youtube;bk1DDckRJaY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bk1DDckRJaY[/video]

No. This song has absolutely nothing to do with animals. Not literally nor metaphorically. Nowhere in the lyrics does it mention anything that has to do with any animal. There are no straws I'm going to grab to explain how this even vaguely relates to furries. Because it doesn't.

This song legitimately makes me think of anthros.

Am I seriously the only person giving actual input?


----------



## SpirTheCatAyeaye (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: "furry" songs*

I saw the thread title, and immediately knew what the first song mentioned would be.


----------



## derpherp (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: "furry" songs*

[video=youtube;Uyekc0P8TEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Uyekc0P8TEk[/video]


----------



## Fiendly (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: "furry" songs*

Giving another point to Werewolves of London, cause that song's great.

Most of Fleet Foxes' songs talk gratuitously about animals in the lyrics. Rather adorable.

Wolf Like Me by TV on the Radio is sort of about werewolves screwing. Biology prevails!

The Bunny The Bear don't really sing much about animals, but they dress like them, and most of their songs are about sex. They're wonderfully ridiculous, I'm obsessed with them.


----------



## Conker (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: "furry" songs*

Powerwolf like to sing about werewolves, though that shit aint furry. But animals is animals and anyways, I'm obsessed with the band currently and want to vomit out more praise.


----------



## Zaedrin (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: "furry" songs*

Behold: a _tour de force_ by the greatest and most undernoticed band ever: DENKI GROOVE.

FLASHBACK DISCO!

[video=youtube;Gpm0iNoJCq4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gpm0iNoJCq4[/video]


----------



## Zaedrin (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: "furry" songs*



Zaedrin said:


> Behold: a _tour de force_ by the greatest and most undernoticed band ever: DENKI GROOVE.
> 
> FLASHBACK DISCO!
> 
> [video=youtube;Gpm0iNoJCq4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gpm0iNoJCq4[/video]




Seriously, TELL ME THAT'S NOT THE GREATEST MUSIC VIDEO YOU'VE EVER SEEN!


----------



## Snowlock (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: "furry" songs*



septango said:


> of monsters and men- dirty paws
> 
> mumford and sons- little lion man
> 
> actually a lot of of monsters and men has animal themes



they totally do.   Dirty Paws is a brilliant song!


----------



## Korpi (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: "furry" songs*

[video=youtube;Z73FthAvt34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z73FthAvt34[/video]

Furry gangsta rap yo but really quas is a awesome rapper


----------



## derpherp (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: "furry" songs*

[video=youtube;QVP3kbE6-PU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=QVP3kbE6-PU[/video]
 All Time Low


----------



## derpherp (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: "furry" songs*

[video=youtube;vGrfFzagzHs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=vGrfFzagzHs[/video]

this rapper even has his own fursona, which is cool.


----------



## Arianna Dragoness (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: "furry" songs*

Woof Like a Dog. ( Forgot artist )


----------

